# So Peaceful



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thought i'd share this pikkie with you. It's of Cherios, fast asleep after a mornings play, lol*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Ahhhhh--dorable 
Love the cover too!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i love the cover to,,,,,,,,,but i adore the little bundle of fluff asleep on it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Em & Collie
I got the bed from our local pet shop, we've got 3 now, lol. They are fully washable too which I liked*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

aw how cute is that! i love the colour.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*oh he is just adorable bless him *


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahh, wish I could get as comfy as that.
Makes you wanna be a cat doesnt it


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

sooooooooo cute


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

he is just gorgeous!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thought i'd share this pikkie with you. It's of Cherios, fast asleep after a mornings play, lol*


Hee hee, legs akimbo  love the name too Selks


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Everyone*



> love the name too Selks


*Thanks Chrissy*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I love one of the names that keeps cropping up on my peds - Crispy Cornflake, might be a good theme for anyone with a litter coming up, eh?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Wendy..thats one for the album-how sweetEee it's hard life being a kitty init


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

He is just soooo gorgeous!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Kelly & May*



> I love one of the names that keeps cropping up on my peds - Crispy Cornflake, might be a good theme for anyone with a litter coming up, eh?


*Hahaha, Chrissy. This litter I have at the minute there is a Kripies & a Cornflake, the others are Mini Shreddies, Frosties Cherios & Lucky Charms *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

he's just asking to be cuddled!! I wouldnt be able to put him down!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thanks Kelly & May*
> 
> *Hahaha, Chrissy. This litter I have at the minute there is a Kripies & a Cornflake, the others are Mini Shreddies, Frosties Cherios & Lucky Charms *


Doh! darrrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmm cant use that one then, like to be original, lol. One of my cardboard boxes has given me an idea..........Seaquest (Name of the product on side of box) , so any blues/whites ................briny theme me thinks, errrrm possibility me heartys, lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahahaha, good theme*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Chrissy-2 words love head and wobble(i know thats 3,you can't do that imagine starting life with a name like cod or trout-the other kitts would pick on them Or Sqid-exactly-at least give the other food labels-the better named ones a fair go


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Jumberlina & Bee*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Chrissy-2 words love head and wobble(i know thats 3,you can't do that imagine starting life with a name like cod or trout-the other kitts would pick on them Or Sqid-exactly-at least give the other food labels-the better named ones a fair go


What you like woman!  I thought of calling one fish, chips and peas pmsl


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> What you like woman!  I thought of calling one fish, chips and peas pmsl


Only you missus-still coulda been worse you coulda thought of Fried,Scampi and peas


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

lovely pic wendy


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Kay*


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Love that pussum, want that pussum!


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i just want to give that tummy a good tickle  totally adorable


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, Thanks you two. He's the only one I have left now, bless him*


----------

